# Kilburn pub demolished



## HughieD (Apr 11, 2015)

This isn't good...

http://www.kilburntimes.co.uk/news/heritage/shock_as_historic_pub_in_kilburn_is_demolished_with_no_warning_and_without_permission_1_4027231


----------



## krela (Apr 11, 2015)

That's extraordinary.


----------



## Scattergun (Apr 11, 2015)

Sneaky. I suppose if the buildings unlisted they were obviously comfortable footing the bill for the council fine, I doubt much more will come of it. As for the safety aspect it's a hell of a lot safer doing it that way than the more common practice of setting it on fire.


----------



## mookster (Apr 12, 2015)

The most fitting punishment the council could impose would be to order the company/developers to rebuild the pub in its footprint, exactly as it was prior to demolition.


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2015)

The company who own it have no assets (apart from the land) and no cash in their accounts, even if they are ordered to rebuild and / or fined they will just bankrupt the company and move on. Any criminal proceedings against the directors are pointless because they're all foreign and live abroad in Israel. You're not going to get an extradition order based on planning law.

The people who physically demolished it might get fined for H&S breaches, but as far as the building goes literally nothing will happen about this, nothing at all.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 12, 2015)

Very sad, because this was a really nice building that added something to the area - unlike the much latter rubbish in the background of the 'before picture'. Sadly Krela is right, if the authorities in Kilburn try and chase the morons who authorised this for compensation or redress, the good citizens of Kilburn will be left staring at a demolition site for years, as the case crawls through the Courts. I suppose the only real solution would be to ban the idiots from holding any UK Directorships ever - possible but would it happen?


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I suppose the only real solution would be to ban the idiots from holding any UK Directorships ever - possible but would it happen?



I don't think so because I don't think there is any case law in the UK to make this possible.

What will most likely happen is that an enforcement notice will be issued on the company who own it, the company will declare itself bankrupt rather than comply, the land will then be sold as an asset and a new developer will try and build something on it.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2015)

Ha ha....serves them right!
 http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/developer-told-to-rebuild-maida-vale-pub-brick-by-brick-after-site-torn-down-without-notice-10211892.html


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

As mentioned above, it takes the council a few hours to get and serve an enforcement notice, it's just a bit of paper. Actually enforcing it however is an entirely different matter and will almost certainly be impossible.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 29, 2015)

krela said:


> As mentioned above, it takes the council a few hours to get and serve an enforcement notice, it's just a bit of paper. Actually enforcing it however is an entirely different matter and will almost certainly be impossible.



Its a shame but we all know this will probably be the case. It looked like a lovely building as well


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2015)

Is this the pub that's been circulating in the news today were the council have ordered the company to rebuild it brick by brick..the one in the news was in London. And I am sure it's this one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Is this the pub that's been circulating in the news today were the council have ordered the company to rebuild it brick by brick..the one in the news was in London. And I am sure it's this one.



Sorry did not read the above link and comments.


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 30, 2015)

i fear that the land owners will push the appeal to try and get it approved for flats and build that, failing that they will sell the land and leave someone else to sort it out and the circle will resume.

nice thought but the contractors will most likely wiggle out of it leaving a pile of bricks.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 30, 2015)

I am quite surprised it simply did not burn down. 
As Krela has said there are few actions that would effectively hold those responsible to account. IMHO the time, effort and monies spent by the local council on arguing this appalling wrongdoing would be better spent on a compulsory purchase order so the site could now be used to benefit the local community. Those responsible should not benefit from said CPO and a proceeds of crime confiscation order issued to recoup the CPO costs. This may be a simplistic POV but it is clear that those who pay council tax in that borough will ultimately foot the cost of any legal action that now ensues. The site will ultimately be built on/redeveloped/abandoned and the only real winners will be the lawyers that argue the case. 
Did I say that I am quite surprised that there was not catastrophic accidental fire.


----------



## borntobemild (May 8, 2015)

Shocking but not unusual.

It is easier to seek forgiveness than permission.


----------



## ironsky (Jul 9, 2015)

This is what happened to a outstanding Edwardian pub in Chesterfield. The Queens Park Hotel built before the Great War , it had glazed brown tiles on the front. Next to the pub was a new retail development the pub was not part of it , however a back door deal was done with the brewery and the developer. The landlord was given two weeks notice to get out all was quite on what befell the Queens Park Hotel. Days after it closed scaffolding went up and down it went so fast that no one realized what had happened. The pub was due for listing and was likely to have got it today a bush marks the spot were this fine Edwardian pub once stood.


----------

